# D.S. Machine Coal Stoves



## altheating (Feb 20, 2009)

I just got back from a factory tour with the Amish folks at the D.S. Machine Shop, the makers of D.S. Machine Coal Stoves. The Amish market has led to the creation of a well built, simple hastle free coal burning stove. The stoves are all manufactured with heavy steel construction, cast doors and grates. If you are looking for a basic stove with no bells and whistles and one that will burn even when the power goes out, take a look at the D.S. Machine line of coal stoves. The basic Econo Riteburn 150,000 BTU stove sells for approximately $850.00 They currently produce 8 models of UL listed stoves from 80,000 btu's to 180,000 Btu's. If you are looking for a high quality, low cost coal stove, take a look at D.S. Machine stoves. You will not find them on the web. We are currently the only delaer with an any on line information. Take a look. 
http:www.altheating.com/dsmachine.pdf


----------



## castlegates (Nov 27, 2011)

DS Machine Energymax 110 Review.

I finally got it in and fired it up (I'm using wood only right now). It's a double burning stove that will take about 6 pretty large pieces to fill the chamber to the top. I have the rear vent completely closed. It's not airtight so even that puts out a bit much heat for my house. The thing is a beast! Apparently it will burn coal for about 12 hours, but so far, a full chamber of wood will last about 8 hours. I started it a few days ago and haven't had to do anything other than add wood in twice a day since (the heat lasts through the day, so no need to stoke it during the daytime yet).

My only complaint is I wish I could turn it down even more. It puts out a serious amount of heat and is pretty efficient. I have yet to hook up the water loop, so for now, I removed the pipe and added bolts and washers to seal the 2 holes that accept the water loop.

If only they made it a bit more airtight, then I could crank the thing down to last 12 hours. Once my place heats up, it doesn't take much to keep it warm; something I'm grateful about. For the first time I wish it was really cold so I can take advantage of my free wood supply!

Overall, the DS Machines stove is well built, simple and the parts appear to be easy to replace. It's built just like Amish furniture; heavy, sturdy, useful but not the prettiest of stoves out there. The good part is it will accept coal and it's also a double burner (the smoke has to go backwards and gets reburned as it exits; they say smoke itself has particles in it that can burn further to produce even more heat). It's got side holes that auto-circulate the heat so no need for a fan. There's an adjusting knob that goes to the rear vent that appears to be spring controlled to open and close as it gets warmer/cooler. Simple gadget, good idea.


----------



## traditions (Nov 27, 2011)

Castle,I just ordered a 110 also.It should be here Monday.Had a hard time making the decision on only photos and what little I learned on the net.I will burn only wood and I think that this stove is designed for that more than coal.I think once you get some ash built up in the grates your burn time should increase.What do you mean when you say its not airtight?It has secondary air that you probably cant control but it should be airtight.I bought this stove for its size.I didnt want a wood furnace and I havent had much luck with the biggest of the epa rated stoves.I have a PE Summit and it just about keeps up this time of year.I know people on here say they heat tremendous ,but I have had it 2 winters and am not impressed.Good Luck and I hope we both enjoy these stoves,they seem like a good stove that should heat and last a long time.


----------



## traditions (Dec 2, 2011)

I got the 110 hooked up and kindeled a fire to burn off the smell.Easy to get a good quick fire going and I think it is really going nto throw the heat.It was 55 degrees out ,but it was good to air the house of the new stove burnoff.The stove is well built,and the secondaries lit up well on my first fire.what was really amazing was the stack temp is very steady for a long time.should be easy to keep the chimney clean.I think Ill have a warm house this winter.


----------



## Jhawk (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey fellas, it's been a few years and I'm curious as to what you think about your ds stoves?  I'm looking into putting one in and would love your feedback.  Thanks!


----------



## Grisu (Oct 10, 2014)

Jhawk said:


> Hey fellas, it's been a few years and I'm curious as to what you think about your ds stoves?  I'm looking into putting one in and would love your feedback.  Thanks!



Hi Jhwak,

None of the posters has been visited the forum within the last 2 years. Since you are looking for feedback about a coal stove I suggest to check you this website: http://nepacrossroads.com/


----------



## mellow (Oct 10, 2014)

Makes you wonder about the motives of someone coming on and singing the praises of a product then never returning.


----------



## bholler (Oct 10, 2014)

I have worked on a couple and i have to say i am not very impressed really I don't know the price of them but i hope they are cheap and none of the ones i have worked on have been ul listed


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 12, 2014)

well guys, I've had my Energy Max 110 for 2 seasons now, starting the 3rd. I totally Love it!!  It has saved me on wood somewhat, but not as much as i thought it would. Very easy to light, and makes loads of heat. I've only burned enough coal to see if it worked, and it worked well. But seems like i get more heat with wood. 
I would recommend to anyone in the market for a new stove to get one. I heat about 2300 sq. ft. 
Thanks


----------



## begreen (Oct 12, 2014)

It's a big stove, but I suspect not the most efficient unit on the block. Definitely not an EPA clean burner.


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey begreen, It reburns to a certain extent, Does not have the high dollar cat. convertor, but the smoke don't go straight up the chimney, it is recirculated and reburned. my chimney stays clean & very little smoke comes out ! Lets put it like this, If I'm outside I can't see smoke & I can't smell it.


----------



## jotul? (Oct 12, 2014)

Should this thread have been started on CL laugh of the day? The first 5 posts had me confused… such blatant advertising was like watching Home Shopping Network!


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 12, 2014)

They ask for an opinion, and I gave them mine ! I've been burning wood for 43 yrs. and before that my Daddy did. I think my 110 energy max is the best stove I have ever seen. not too sure about the Green Thing, but our Govt. will kill us before the air does anyways !!


----------



## bholler (Oct 12, 2014)

The ones i have seen are pretty cheaply built with a strange and very hard to properly clean smoke path but they seem to burn relatively clean and if the price is low enough they might be a decent value and yes they are huge so i assume they can crank out some serious heat but there was no ul tag on either one i worked on and i am sure they are not epa tested.  And stump knocker They are not that bad of a stove but if that is the best stove you have seen you need to see more stoves.  And i just checked the price and i dont think it is worth over $2300 with the blower it seems high from what i have seen.


----------



## begreen (Oct 12, 2014)

Nuff said, this is a 5 yr old thread. Time for bed.


----------

